# Wyndham Ovation Experience



## Richardsdeals (Jan 3, 2019)

I've read several posts on this board about Ovation and questions concerning it, so I thought I would share about our experience.

We own 2 contracts, both resale (Pagosa and Fairfield Glade, 156k points each).

We only have 19,500 points left that are available for 2019.  

I called today and started the Ovation process.  They are taking back both contracts.  We are not being compensated.  The process will take 6-8 weeks (I will follow up on this post with the actual timeline as things occur).  They are emailing documents and all owners have to sign and get them notarized.

We have enjoyed our Wyndham experience, but we are moving on and turning our deeds back over to Wyndham.  I got both contracts for free on the TUGS board, so I am getting back what I paid for them....nothing.  :^)  

SIDE NOTE:  I knew we were looking at this in 2019, so I borrowed points from 2019 and used them in 2018.  I had previously called Wyndham about Ovation and was told that in order for a contract to qualify, it needed to be paid off, main. fee up to date, and no future year points used.  Current year points could be used already. 

Thanks for all the input over the years!

Richard


----------



## dagger1 (Jan 3, 2019)

Richardsdeals said:


> I've read several posts on this board about Ovation and questions concerning it, so I thought I would share about our experience.
> 
> We own 2 contracts, both resale (Pagosa and Fairfield Glade, 156k points each).
> 
> ...


So, just to be clear, you only have 19,500 2019 points left, but Wyndham is still taking back the contracts?


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 3, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> So, just to be clear, you only have 19,500 2019 points left, but Wyndham is still taking back the contracts?



And you don't have to pay the fee to Wyndham for the points you used?


----------



## Richardsdeals (Jan 3, 2019)

That is correct.  We only have 19,500 total points remaining for use in 2019.  We have full points for 2020.  When I first inquired about Ovation in 2018, I was told we did not qualify because we had used points from a future year.  I was given the option to "rent" the points I had used, but that was not worth it since we almost at the end of the year.

My understanding is that you do not have to have any current use year points to qualify.  That was confirmed when I called and received a follow up email.  I will include it below.  And no, we do not have to pay for the 2019 points we used.  We would have to pay if we used 2020 points.

Here is the information from the email they sent today after I called:

*Maintenance Fee*: Must be and stay current until process is complete. Any paid fees are not refundable.

*Documentation to return inventory:*  You understand that you will receive by email documentation to return your inventory. These documents must be signed, notarized, and returned within the number of days indicated on the documentation. Please keep in mind the sooner the documentation is returned the earlier the process may be completed.

*Processing Timeframe: *Processing timeframes are 6 to 8 weeks to complete the entire process and to receive a cancellation letter. 

*Title Issues*:  Discrepancies with owner recorded transfer deeds, issues with chain of title, missing documentation needed to record with deed to return inventory, proof of name changes, estate matters etc. and other changes that were not received by Wyndham Title department, may delay the process until proper documentation is received.   

*Ownership:*  You must own contract for at least 12 months

*Third Party Financial Institution*: Any portion of loan paid using a credit card or any other financial institution (PayPal, bank loan, mortgage equity or other) is of sole responsibility of owner accepting an Ovation option. 

*Reservations*: All reservations will be canceled and points forfeited. You will be able to keep any secured reservation paid with Resort Condominium International (RCI). 

*New Travel reservations during Ovation process: In the event that you book a reservation during this process your request to return your inventory may be cancelled.   *In case you use your points/credits with Wyndham Destinations or one of its business partners (Travel, RCI, and others) during the process, your cancelation may be interrupted and you will have to wait until the next use year to participate in the Ovation program, once all points are available.

*Points usage*: Future year’s points must be unused or reservation must be canceled or point rental option is also available.

*Multiple contracts*: One acknowledgement per contract is required and must be returned.

*Ovation by Wyndham offer*: Program and inventory acceptance may change without notice. Any changes in the program, will not impact a case that is in process.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 4, 2019)

If these are converted fixed weeks, this makes sense. For converted weeks, you pay MFs in the year *prior to* use. For UDI (and presumably CWA) you pay MFs in the year *of* use.


----------



## Lisa P (Jan 5, 2019)

Good to know... thanks for posting this.


----------



## Richardsdeals (Jan 29, 2019)

UPDATE:  Documents arrived via email this week.  Need to have all owners sign (with notary) and then return via mail.  I was told that once the documents are received it takes about a week to finalized the transaction.


----------



## dgalati (Jan 30, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> And you don't have to pay the fee to Wyndham for the points you used?


 
Yes points can be used for the current use year without any fee. If you use any future year points they will take back deed still but charge for the points used. They said it would cost about $750 on 154,000 points.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jan 30, 2019)

I got my Ovation papers via email on the 15th. Send right away. It is off of my membership already. I hadn't checked before today, so I am not sure which day it was taken off. My original call was on January 2.


----------



## Railman83 (Feb 20, 2020)

Richardsdeals said:


> UPDATE:  Documents arrived via email this week.  Need to have all owners sign (with notary) and then return via mail.  I was told that once the documents are received it takes about a week to finalized the transaction.


I think longer than week...any update?


----------



## chapjim (Feb 23, 2020)

A question about this bullet:  *Reservations*: All reservations will be canceled and points forfeited.  

Does "all reservations" mean what is says?  Reservations that have nothing to do with the contracts being returned shouldn't need to be canceled, right?  If I am returning four of thirteen contracts, I should only need to have enough points to cover those contracts.  Or, am I missing something?


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 23, 2020)

chapjim said:


> A question about this bullet:  *Reservations*: All reservations will be canceled and points forfeited.
> 
> Does "all reservations" mean what is says?  Reservations that have nothing to do with the contracts being returned shouldn't need to be canceled, right?  If I am returning four of thirteen contracts, I should only need to have enough points to cover those contracts.  Or, am I missing something?



You’re correct. I kept my reservations while returning 2 contracts and keeping 3. I made sure I had enough available points to cover the contracts that would be removed. I was actually in the middle of a trip with four different Wyndham stays when the contracts left my account. No issues, except maybe that’s why the fourth resort didn’t even ask me for an update(?).


----------



## chapjim (Feb 23, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> You’re correct. I kept my reservations while returning 2 contracts and keeping 3. I made sure I had enough available points to cover the contracts that would be removed. I was actually in the middle of a trip with four different Wyndham stays when the contracts left my account. No issues, except maybe that’s why the fourth resort didn’t even ask me for an update(?).



Not a good sales prospect!  

Thanks!


----------



## brinerlw (Dec 3, 2021)

Richardsdeals said:


> UPDATE:  Documents arrived via email this week.  Need to have all owners sign (with notary) and then return via mail.  I was told that once the documents are received it takes about a week to finalized the transaction.



Any closure?


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 4, 2021)

brinerlw said:


> Any closure?


You might find an update from that post in this thread https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/g...ovations-wyndham-cares-certified-exit.237533/. You’ll definitely find more recent experience than from 2019 in it!


----------

